# Font ID?



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Does this font look familiar to anybody?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

The font is TT RACE1 WAVE 85


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Where can I find it...

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## HAND Made (May 16, 2013)

I am badly in need of this font. 
Do you happen to have it or know where I can download it?

RACE1 Wave 85

Please help if you can. THANKS


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm curious as to what name this font is. If indeed it is a font, and not hand drawn. Searches turned up nada.


----------



## hml0175 (Feb 12, 2009)

Try a search for race wave 85 font. I searched it under images, and the first image I think is your font.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

it is race1 wave 85 it is available in the superfonts package from digitial arts solutions.


----------

